# 2nd floor concrete slab



## BananaBeachBum (Jul 8, 2012)

I am constructing a 10 unit 2 story condo building with concrete block and 10in. square poured concrete beams and columns. I have 10 in. square columns and concrete block wall supporting 10in beams @ 12ft on centers front to back. I have 3" x 6" X 16ft treated wood beams @ 3ft on center between the columns front to back for a clear span of approx 15 ft. Above the 3 x 6 beams is nailed in place tongue and grove 3/4" planking which will be a stained ceiling below and support for the 4 " concrete floor above. Whew!! My question is what should the rebar size and spacing be??


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You're kidding, right...?

Multi story, concrete?

No notes on the plans...

Sounds to me like you are in a foreign country...

that requires minimal or no plans ^ no such thing as engineering.

Saw a lot of this in Mexico & Baja...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck with that one


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

#9 both ways, 2" o.c.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> #9 both ways, 2" o.c.


:laughing::laughing:

That's damn funny there.

Andy.


----------



## rshad28 (Oct 8, 2011)

KMR
– Request for Information:


Ques. #1
Is the T&G Planking on-top or below, it was unclear.
Above or below the 3”x6” Wood Beam?



Ques. #2
Is it regulation in your area to have 4” Concrete topping? With the ¾” T&G Planking? If there is a subfloor, it should be okay with 1-1/2” or 1” topping. What location are you designing for?


Ques. #3
Can you elaborate in more detail as to:
the Foundation system, then,

the Level 1 floor system, then,
the Level 1 wall system (supporting Level 2 above), then,

the Level 2 floor system, then,
the Level 2 wall system (supporting Roof over-head), then,

the Roof assembly (flat-roof? Sloped roof?)

These questions will help, us, determine loadings on your floor.


----------



## Kabe (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure which municipality is applicable - but I suspect this would require a PE seal for a 2-story reinforced concrete structure. If so, the plans would be deficient if these details weren't called out. I wouldn't take the responsibility that doesn't - and can't (unless you're a PE) reside with you.

How is the slab integrated with the structure? No shear studs or similar? Again - consult the licensed engineer of record - but a steel decking could be used over the 3/4" T&G. The Steel Deck Institute has several publications guiding the design of steel decking concrete floor systems.


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

Id totally just wing something like that. You might wind up getting bad advice off the internet.


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

Rockmonster said:


> #9 both ways, 2" o.c.


only if if you use #7 stone in the mix (ACI 318-3.3.2) :laughing:


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

chew said:


> only if if you use #7 stone in the mix (ACI 318-3.3.2) :laughing:




Just off the top of my head...# 7 is three inch right? Did I win?


----------



## chew (Apr 5, 2012)

mrcharles said:


> Just off the top of my head...# 7 is three inch right? Did I win?


You lose:no: #7 stone is 1/4" -1/2" in size. When designing a mix you need to take in account the rebar spacing & the distance from the bottom of the form to the bottom of rebar. The stone should not be bigger than 3/4 of the spacing & not bigger than 1/5 of the distance from the bottom of the form to the bottom of rebar, but exceptions can be made.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I lose.... I was thinking CA-1 that is 3"


----------

